# Greetings!



## deelynn (Dec 20, 2007)

Hello everyone! Glad to be here. I am looking forward to getting to know you all better. 

My name is Debra, Dee for short. I am a fiction writer. My goal is to hone my craft and one day write a story that someone loves besides me. ;-)

Hope to learn and share a lot here.


----------



## ieuan (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome Debra Dee for short.


----------



## Nickie (Dec 20, 2007)

Hello to you, Dee, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Kid At <3 (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm new here too, but WELCOME WELCOME!


----------



## Shinn (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to Writing Forums, Dee 

~ Shinn


----------



## Hawke (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the community, Dee. It's great to have you here. Enjoy!


----------



## deelynn (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you all for the wonderful welcome.


----------



## wheelz1138 (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome to WF, Dee. I'm Wheelz, which pretty much is short for nothing. 

I typically lurk on the poetry board, though I occasionally romp around the lounge, and every once in a while stumble into other areas of the site. 

Hope to see ya around.


----------



## lion's pride (Dec 21, 2007)

*Nice to meet you Dee,*

I'm Pride and I write fiction too. I'm looking forward to reading some of your work in the future. Welcome to what will hopefully be your new home.


----------

